# The Skinny on Farmers Insurance Ride Share Insurance



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pretty much as I expected. There is NO coverage whatsoever for either driver or drivers vehicle when pax are in the vehicle. Gap coverage is in effect, i.e. trolling for fares, but not if app is active and going to pax location, only for app on time without an accepted ping. 

So if the ride share insurance doesn't cover the driver, the driver remains screwed regardless. The coverage was about double what my std. rate would be without rideshare through Geico or Progressive. About $240 a month. 

Not willing to bet my ride or personage on rideshare insurance, so sticking with my commercial coverage for now...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

anything associated with the dishonest term “rideshare” is going to be scammy for the time being. Wait for it to be tested...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I sure as hell would NOT bank on Uber coverage for the drivers vehicle or the driver.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

if it's true…straight up WHACK…putting us in limbo


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty much as I expected. There is NO coverage whatsoever for either driver or drivers vehicle when pax are in the vehicle. Gap coverage is in effect, i.e. trolling for fares, but not if app is active and going to pax location, only for app on time without an accepted ping.
> 
> So if the ride share insurance doesn't cover the driver, the driver remains screwed regardless. The coverage was about double what my std. rate would be without rideshare through Geico or Progressive. About $240 a month.
> 
> Not willing to bet my ride or personage on rideshare insurance, so sticking with my commercial coverage for now...


Who do you use for commercial insurance and what are your rates? If you don't mind please?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Who do you use for commercial insurance and what are your rates? If you don't mind please?


Contact local commercial insurance brokers. Insurance laws and availability vary from state to state. Mine is through a national carrier and runs about $310 a month more than my std personal auto coverage.

Big kicker is I KNOW my ass is covered.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Contact local commercial insurance brokers. Insurance laws and availability vary from state to state. Mine is through a national carrier and runs about $310 a month more than my std personal auto coverage.
> 
> Big kicker is I KNOW my ass is covered.


Ouch! I assume you are not using this policy just for rideshare?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Ouch! I assume you are not using this policy just for rideshare?


Legit cost of doing biz. Also covers personal use. Had some quotes for double that amount.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a farmers insurance person in my car last night and she brought up the conversation. She was saying that farmers is now accepting uber drivers in Colorado and will be doing so in other areas soon. 

I asked if it's some kind of special insurance and she said no just a regular policy, just that you no longer have to keep ubering a secret.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I had a farmers insurance person in my car last night and she brought up the conversation. She was saying that farmers is now accepting uber drivers in Colorado and will be doing so in other areas soon.
> 
> I asked if it's some kind of special insurance and she said no just a regular policy, just that you no longer have to keep ubering a secret.


I had a past local Farmers agent of mine contact Farmers on this as it's not yet available where I drive. There is no coverage when pax in vehicle, meaning you are still left with the hope of James River for your personal problems. An issue I'm not willing to bet on. And the cost was DOUBLE of what a std. personal policy is, which is basically for 'gap' 'app on' coverage. He remained unsure as to the status of fare accepted traveling to fare coverage. After I heard the cost I said forget it. It runs me about $100 more a month for a full blown commercial policy in first position which I am personally more comfortable with, over their 'gap only protection/personal policy.' I'd rather just be safe for the additional money and lower deductible as opposed to Lyft's $2500 deductible. Should be interesting if there is an accident for all parties, but NOT my problem. 2 policies supposedly in first position. Let them fight it out.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

double just for app on,and not while pax in car? oh yeah? when that accident happens, I dont work for Uber...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I had a past local Farmers agent of mine contact Farmers on this as it's not yet available where I drive. There is no coverage when pax in vehicle, meaning you are still left with the hope of James River for your personal problems. An issue I'm not willing to bet on. And the cost was DOUBLE of what a std. personal policy is, which is basically for 'gap' 'app on' coverage. He remained unsure as to the status of fare accepted traveling to fare coverage. After I heard the cost I said forget it. It runs me about $100 more a month for a full blown commercial policy in first position which I am personally more comfortable with, over their 'gap only protection/personal policy.' I'd rather just be safe for the additional money and lower deductible as opposed to Lyft's $2500 deductible. Should be interesting if there is an accident for all parties, but NOT my problem. 2 policies supposedly in first position. Let them fight it out.


You have commercial insurance for only $100 more a month? What carrier?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You have commercial insurance for only $100 more a month? What carrier?


The full blown commercial policy is about 4700 annually. The Farmers ride share policy was about 3000. Farmers std policy was about 1/2 that.

You should subtract the std. policy annual price from the commercial annual price to derive the actual 'cost increase' for the commercial policy, as there will be a cost for insurance regardless. Many just look at the total commercial policy and go 'oh shit' but if the std. policy cost is taken from it you see it as 'true cost' above what you'd have anyway. Doesn't make it look as bad.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> The full blown commercial policy is about 4700 annually. The Farmers ride share policy was about 3000. Farmers std policy was about 1/2 that.
> 
> You should subtract the std. policy annual price from the commercial annual price to derive the actual 'cost increase' for the commercial policy, as there will be a cost for insurance regardless. Many just look at the total commercial policy and go 'oh shit' but if the std. policy cost is taken from it you see it as 'true cost' above what you'd have anyway. Doesn't make it look as bad.


So your standard policy would be 1500 is what yore saying but you pay 4700 for commercial? How us that $100 per month more? What am I missing? Or are you talking the 1700 between the gap and commercial? Still closer to 150 a month difference not 100.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So your standard policy would be 1500 is what yore saying but you pay 4700 for commercial? How us that $100 per month more? What am I missing? Or are you talking the 1700 between the gap and commercial? Still closer to 150 a month difference not 100.


Adjusting the Farmers bare bones std. ride share policy coverages up pushes the price up further.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I called several brokers and insurers in California. None of them offered or knew of anyone that offered a commercial policy for an individual Uber driver. They only had coverage for liveries/taxis.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I called several brokers and insurers in California. None of them offered or knew of anyone that offered a commercial policy for an individual Uber driver. *They only had coverage for liveries*/taxis.


That's what you are. That's what you ask for.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That's what you are. That's what you ask for.


Hmm..I'll have to try again. I'm also checking into Metromile for coverage while the app is on, but no rider.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Big kicker is I KNOW my ass is covered.


Covered? That's not even how regular auto insurance works. Your policy is inclusive, not exclusive. It covers a limited set of common scenarios, excludes a less-common set of scenarios, and leaves in legal limbo the rest. The way insurance pricing becomes competitive is by leaving out coverage, a gap which you never discover until yours' is the claim which falls into the Bad Egg basket. Maybe if you have umbrella insurance on top of everything else you could say you're covered, but I still doubt they'd cover every thing that could commonly happen.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

People living in this modern society of ours do need to know they’re going to get ****ed and only luck or prayer will save them from it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

thought farmers said their rideshare was only 8% more than reg private personal insurance


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, but neither your car nor your injuries are covered during period 2 and 3.

Hope your car is fully paid and you´ve an envelope to replace the wreck.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Watch your policy. Only Mercury Insurance covers all 3 phases. Farmers et al, provides limited coverage.


----------



## ZoomZoomBoober (Nov 24, 2015)

Im going crazy with these insurance companies!!!


----------

